# Suggest an OS please



## starbug7 (Nov 19, 2015)

Well Hello everyone,
I am starbug7.
I have an old netbook which has *Intel Pentium B950 @ 2.10GHz processor ,2GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz,
Generic PnP Monitor (1366x768 @ 60Hz),14-inch LED display,Hitachi 320GB Drive*
Well i am unable to run Windows 7 properly in this device.So I'd Appreciate anyone who would help me out in finding the right OS for this device which is light,and has an awesome fluid and good design.
I personally prefer Linux distributions.
I would use this device for heavy browsing(5-10 tabs),listening music,watching heavy file sized videos,and for programming.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Of the maybe half dozen Linux distributions I've sampled I prefer Puppy Linux and Lubuntu.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

ASUS 7" netbook from 2007 (I bought it in January 2008) with a 4GB ssd, 900MHz speed. I run LXLE Desktop. I run it from a USB stick simply because it will not fit on the 4GB. 
I like that it includes SeaMonkey as the browser and email client. Since I used to like FF up to about v 28, this reminds me of the way FF used to be.
Not sure about the programming aspect. I haven't need to write a program in decades!


----------



## starbug7 (Nov 19, 2015)

TerryNet said:


> Of the maybe half dozen Linux distributions I've sampled I prefer Puppy Linux and Lubuntu.


i've seen the puppy linux formus...and other sites which boast about it.
I have two questions to Puppy linux users,one-are there apps support?,two-Is it useful for programming?


----------



## starbug7 (Nov 19, 2015)

plodr said:


> ASUS 7" netbook from 2007 (I bought it in January 2008) with a 4GB ssd, 900MHz speed. I run LXLE Desktop. I run it from a USB stick simply because it will not fit on the 4GB.
> I like that it includes SeaMonkey as the browser and email client. Since I used to like FF up to about v 28, this reminds me of the way FF used to be.
> Not sure about the programming aspect. I haven't need to write a program in decades!


Thank you @plodr . Much Appreciated


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

What sort of programming do you want to do ?


----------



## starbug7 (Nov 19, 2015)

managed said:


> What sort of programming do you want to do ?


python,c++,sql,if needed JAVA


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Is that all ? 

I would think you can do all those in any decent Linux distro.

Linux Mint is nice and 'polished'.


----------



## starbug7 (Nov 19, 2015)

managed said:


> Is that all ?
> 
> I would think you can do all those in any decent Linux distro.
> 
> Linux Mint is nice and 'polished'.


Tell me about its resource usage please


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

No, go find out yourself. 

I know the main versions are based on Ubuntu but they also have a version based on Debian called LMDE2. There's a choice of 4 Desktops too (2 for LMDE2).

You'll find all the gory details here :- http://www.linuxmint.com/index.php


----------



## starbug7 (Nov 19, 2015)

managed said:


> No, go find out yourself.
> 
> I know the main versions are based on Ubuntu but they also have a version based on Debian called LMDE2. There's a choice of 4 Desktops too (2 for LMDE2).
> 
> You'll find all the gory details here :- http://www.linuxmint.com/index.php


Thank you Man @managed


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

starbug7 said:


> I have two questions to Puppy linux users,one-are there apps support?,two-Is it useful for programming?


Probably the best answer is



managed said:


> go find out yourself.


Puppy is small relative to most OSes so the download is pretty quick and if you don't want to install you can run "Live CD" (which these days is usually DVD or USB flash drive).

If by "apps" you mean those developed for iOS, Android or Microsoft Store I think the answer is 'no.' If you mean traditional applications (office suites, photo editing, etc.) the answer is 'yes.'

I don't know the programming answer; but if it were me I'd probably use one of the larger OSes that have been mentioned rather than Puppy.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you want to compare a few Linux 'distros' and you have a reasonably large Usb stick I can recommend using this to try them out before installing permanently :- http://www.easy2boot.com


----------



## MrPlod (Feb 7, 2014)

I use Ubuntu and just love it. There is both a 64bit & 32bit versions. If its still a bit 'heavy' for your machine there is also Lubuntu. They both come packaged with loads of software (Apps) and there is plenty of other stuff that you can install via the 'Software Centre'.
http://www.ubuntu.com/


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Puppy is fine for programming.
While the initial download and set up is small and deliberately basic, yet complete enough for general use, it is also easily expandable via includable modules for many different uses - including programming.

There are also many pre-built specialist versions available.


----------



## aatifriaz (Dec 11, 2015)

I suggest you CentOS 6.x.It is light weighted OS.


----------

